# Snapshots Around the World



## Jon M (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 3, 2012)

Now that is certainly a novel way to take a non-trip and bring back non-memory snapshots! Since it's part of the public domain, it's street photography without the need for releases. We all need to be more aware that this kind of thing can take place and because it is in public, there is no expectation for privacy. 

Lorraine


----------



## Jon M (Dec 3, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> Since it's part of the public domain, it's street photography without the need for releases.


Street photography has no need for releases in the first place. There is no expectation of privacy. But that is neither here nor there; the purpose of this was just for fun.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 3, 2012)

Was gonna show something pretty and scenic, then found this strange back-alley scene from Bayonne... Toilet club, eh... well, at least they're not racists.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ha! Had to look this one up  Grooming all breeds! Indeed, they are apparently not picky, although the sign above on the left proves once again that "TERRIERS RULE!"

Lorraine


----------

